# [SOLVED] Anyone with a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 ?



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been looking for a Tablet and have had a thread running here.

I am virtually decided on the Galaxy Tab 10.1

I cant find reference to GPS on the Samsung site but on one site (a review) it did mention it had GPS. Can anyone confirm that it has GPS? 

Thanks


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Anyone with a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 ?*

I don't own a samsung tablet but i did find this forum referencing the gps. Maybe that will help you? 

Using GPS without cell contract - The Galaxy Tab Forum

Also the wiki page for the smaller tablet mentions it so i don't no why the 10.1 wouldn 't have it. To be sure, I would call samsung customer service and ask them.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Anyone with a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 ?*

Hi Clouded...

Thanks for the link - I have put it in my favourites for future use...

I have just trawled the Samsung site and downloaded a user manual - on page 76:


> GPS
> Your device is equipped with a global positioning system
> (GPS) receiver.


That means I can run tracker and logging apps

I will mark the thread as solved.


----------

